# Anyone know what year Yeti this is?



## Que? (Dec 30, 2003)

Picked this one up at a pawn shop a few years back. Spent a sh!tload of time cutting the seatpost out of it (it was VERY stuck) and replaced a blown up Manitou 3 with a rigid fork. But overall, it's been a pretty sweet pickup, especially considering how much I paid for it.

Steel FRO
7-speed XT shifters/derailieurs
Cook Bros Cranks
DiaCompe Cantis
XT hubs w/ Mavic 231 rims

Anyone know what year the frame might be from?

pics!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If the parts are original, and based on the decal, certainly early 90's although I can say exactly what year. 91-93 perhaps.
You might was to try yetifan.com for some additional info as well.

I gotta ask...how much did you pay for it!? I do love a vintage rescue story.



Que? said:


> Picked this one up at a pawn shop a few years back. Spent a sh!tload of time cutting the seatpost out of it (it was VERY stuck) and replaced a blown up Manitou 3 with a rigid fork. But overall, it's been a pretty sweet pickup, especially considering how much I paid for it.
> 
> Steel FRO
> 7-speed XT shifters/derailieurs
> ...


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

DAMN! what kind of pawn shop did you go to? That's a sweet bike. FRO's are my favorite Yeti's. I lust after one big time. Nice find man...


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

dude, that was a lucky find 

[email protected] as mentioned above should be able to set you straight on the date.

I picked up a 1990 yeti FRO recently & thats gonna require some major loving to get it sorted 

ta

scant


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

With the Cook Bros cranks, that thing could possibly date back to the late '80's -- maybe 1989 or so. 

Sweet..


----------



## Que? (Dec 30, 2003)

*screamin' deal...*

The pawn shop had a tag on it for $175. I walked out with it for $125.

Very happy with the outcome!

Thanks for all of the info...I'll check out yetfan.com.

-Que?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Holy **** man!  I'd call that the deal of the century! I gotta find me a pawn shop like that. I can get a crappy specailized here if I want, thats about it.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> With the Cook Bros cranks, that thing could possibly date back to the late '80's -- maybe 1989 or so.
> 
> Sweet..


Definitely not from the 80s. The seat clamp on the earlier models have a BMX style clamp, not a pinch bolt. The stickers (if they are original) are also newer. Atleast 92 I would say. Pre 1990 Yetis also had .833, BMX-size headsets. They went to 1 1/4" after that. One other visible difference is the front der cable has a guide on the seat tube. On the earlier models the cable housing went all the way to the front derailleur.

The california built FROs I think are the coolest.

Definitely a good deal though!


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

this is a Pro FRO. If the decals are the production ones I would say it`s a 1993, because it features the "welded style" cable stoppers on the top tube. Early Pro FROs from 1992 still had the original decals and Yeti changed to the "ARC style" riveted cable stoppers around 1994. Although it's not from Yetis "golden steel era" (that's the california years for me) still a great deal and a nice bike.

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## Que? (Dec 30, 2003)

Michael Staab said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is a Pro FRO. If the decals are the production ones I would say it`s a 1993, because it features the "welded style" cable stoppers on the top tube. Early Pro FROs from 1992 still had the original decals and Yeti changed to the "ARC style" riveted cable stoppers around 1994. Although it's not from Yetis "golden steel era" (that's the california years for me) still a great deal and a nice bike.
> 
> ...


Awesome...thanks for the info. Yep..the cable stops are welded, and it's got a little pulley that's used to guide the FD. The decals are original.

Interestingly, I was able to get ahold of a '93 Yeti catalog from someone on MTBR not long after picking up the bike!

Thanks again,

-Que?


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

btw, do yourself a favor and try to get an matching Yeti/Answer Accutrax Fork on Ebay or somewhere else. Much of the unique ride a Yeti offers comes from the fork.

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

True, the Yeti short offset fork makes for a neat and unique steering bike.

Michael, what are the differences between the real Yeti fork and the Answer Accutrax?
Does the Yeti have Campy dropouts. I know the Answer has a square shaped area for the axle, does the Yeti have this as well?


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

the Yeti/FTW Fork and the Accutrax are very similar. They differ in the bend of the fork legs at the crown. Also, the Accutrax was never avaiable in .833 BMX Size, so all FROs with BMX Headset feature an Yeti Fork. A small number of 1 1/4" FROs was also delivered with the original Yeti Fork before they changed to the Answer Accutrax. I don't know about other differences between the two forks, I think that wall thickness and offset are the same.









This Ultimate has an Accu Trax









And this FRO a Yeti Fork (this is btw the very first Yeti from 1984, built by John Parker for personal use)

Campagnolo dropouts were uses at the rear section until ca 1990. Some early FROs also feature simplex dropouts.

Regards,

Michael


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Ive got a real early Accutrax with "PATCO" written on the steerer tube. So atleast the early Accutrax used the same tubing source and more than likely the same wall thickness.

Regarding the shape of the crown, the slope is a little steeper (less tire clearance) than the Accutrax right? The Yetis have a cool look to them.


----------



## andy2 (Jan 13, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ive got a real early Accutrax with "PATCO" written on the steerer tube. So atleast the early Accutrax used the same tubing source and more than likely the same wall thickness.
> 
> Regarding the shape of the crown, the slope is a little steeper (less tire clearance) than the Accutrax right? The Yetis have a cool look to them.


hi michael

just to remind you: even if it has a bmx 1" headtube it still uses a regular 1" fork so the accu trax would have been available but i guess you´re right those 1" bmx yetis originally all came with yeti forks until they stopped making them. and another very rare feature on those 1" yetis is that there were about 50 of them which had a round top tube not the typical oval one.

ad


----------



## andy2 (Jan 13, 2004)

Michael Staab said:


> Hi,
> 
> uhh, ohh, yes. That BMX size thing is always confusing me. Maybe i will get it finally sorted out someday... BMX headset means that the steering tube is slightly bigger than 1" standard and the fork and stem are standard 1", right?
> 
> ...


yes that´s right although it´s more like they are alomst 11/8 but not quite should have bought that zebra i offered you than you would have known.

greetings andreas


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

uhh, ohh, yes. That BMX size thing is always confusing me. Maybe i will get it finally sorted out someday... BMX headset means that the steering tube is slightly bigger than 1" standard and the fork and stem are standard 1", right?

Nethertheless, all 1" FROs feature the original Yeti Fork.

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

you know I have an 1" FRO ;-). If I bought that Zebra my wife would get divorced... But she also knows that the last Yeti I want is an 17,5" 1" FRO for riding, so maybe one day i will finally get one.

Greetings,

Michael
BTW, if you're interested in an C-26 just drop me an note.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Michael Staab said:


> Hi,
> 
> uhh, ohh, yes. That BMX size thing is always confusing me. Maybe i will get it finally sorted out someday... BMX headset means that the steering tube is slightly bigger than 1" standard and the fork and stem are standard 1", right?
> 
> ...


Actually BMX steerers are 1" outside diameter, but have a thicker steerer wall. The inside diameter is 21.1mm instead of 22.2mm as with Euro/JIS 1" steerers. As to the frames, the headset cup insertion's the same but it was more common to see them using larger diameter bearings than typical road headsets).


----------



## andy2 (Jan 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Actually BMX steerers are 1" outside diameter, but have a thicker steerer wall. The inside diameter is 21.1mm instead of 22.2mm as with Euro/JIS 1" steerers. As to the frames, the headset cup insertion's the same but it was more common to see them using larger diameter bearings than typical road headsets).


not always and not essentially, my 90 jt ds yeti with original fork and stem hast a 1" bmx headset but a normal 22.2 stem same with my 19" yeti fro 1" bmx headset but regular 22.2 stem


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmm. Thats weird. Im not fortunate enough to have a 1"Yeti, so maybe they are different. I think maybe by 1990 BMX headsets accepted 22.2 stems??

But originally, BMX headsets were .833 and would not accept a 22.2 (.875 or 7/8") stem....

My first mountain bike was .833 and I was stuck with the original .833 bullmoose. I remember trying to retrofit a Tioga T-bone in 87 or so and it wouldnt work.

Maybe FTW made his stems .833. This would probably work in 22.2 ID steerer tubes I would imagine???


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

found a pic of an FTW/Yeti Fork compared to an Accu Trax. FTW/Yeti is on the left.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Que?*

Oh my. That is something. $125? Pawn shops, eh? hmmm... Um, say, I gotta go do something. I'll be back in a few hours. You all just stay right where you are till I get back...


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*Well, I just got my old Yeti back!*

Pretty jacked!

Long story: I bought the steel Yeti FRO brand new back in the late 80's (can't remember if it was '88 or '89). This was the most beautiful piece of machinery I had ever seen. Gloss black powder coat, black cook brothers stem and bars. Top of the line (then) XT thumb shifters. Sweet.

Over the years I performed a few "upgrades" -- when suspension was "invented," I replaced the original fork with a Manitou. Later, the headset was acting up, I replaced it with a Chris King (threaded, no "KING" markings).

After several years, I sold it to my brother-in-law in order to finance a hot new aluminum Klein. I gave him the brochure, receipts, and the original fork (tucked nicely in the Manitou box). My btl rode it. Replaced the groupo. Replaced the cantis for V brakes. Replaced the wheel set. Replaced the bar and stem. But now...

...it's back! 

Unfortunately, we're still looking for the Manitou box with the original rigid fork.  We're also still looking for the little box with all the miscellaneous bits.

The Manitou is shot -- but other than that, the FRO rides like a fine machine.

*All of this headset talk has me confused. Maybe you guys can help me out? I can't recall, and I can't tell, if the headset is the .833" BMX or if it is 1". (in side-by-side comparison, it is smaller than 1 1/8, leaving me with the conclusion that it is not a 1 1/4" which is what I believed was the next evolution following the .833")*
 
In either case (.833 or 1"), does it still use a 1" threaded fork? (this may be an issue if I attempt to replace the original rigid fork).

Can anyone recommend an aftermarket rigid fork that would look and work close to original?

Some other interesting bits about this FRO:
* 19"
* black powder coat
* CA built (Angora Hills)
* round top tube
* braze-on shoulder pad mounts at top tube/seat tube junction (pad in the mystery box)
* front derailleur used braze-on cable anchor near bottom bracket (hard to explain).

I'm considering returning this to rigid and making it a singlespeed with the use of an essentric rear hub. Any thoughts?

Anyway...I just picked it up. I'll clean it up and post some pictures later this weekend.


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

*Need a matching fork?*



Que? said:


> pics!


Que?,

maybe I can help you get a new fork for that baby ...


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*I might...*

I just sent you an email regarding details. Thanks.


----------



## Que? (Dec 30, 2003)

*hmmmm*



(deger said:


> Que?,
> 
> maybe I can help you get a new fork for that baby ...


Wow! Nice stash. Where'd you come up with those?

Might be interested. I don't really know a whole lot about the evolution of Yeti frames, but do those come in 1 1/4" steerers? Also, do you know of a place where I could pick up a threaded stem that would fit? I have the one that came with the bike, but it's just a tad too long for me.

-Que?

Jeez...this thread took off since I last looked....


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

where to find a stem:
call spin cycle in gainesville, florida. 352 273 3355. i think they have some fairly nice answer 1.25" threaded stems laying around.
tim



Que? said:


> Wow! Nice stash. Where'd you come up with those?
> 
> Might be interested. I don't really know a whole lot about the evolution of Yeti frames, but do those come in 1 1/4" steerers? Also, do you know of a place where I could pick up a threaded stem that would fit? I have the one that came with the bike, but it's just a tad too long for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

(deger said:


> Que?,
> 
> maybe I can help you get a new fork for that baby ...


I think I can out do you in fork stashes...


----------



## Que? (Dec 30, 2003)

*any of those have 1 1/4" steerers? (nm)*



DeeEight said:


> I think I can out do you in fork stashes...


no tengo un cosa que quiero hablar aqui. (NM)


----------

